# Hashcode?Was ist das und wozu?



## bröggle (7. Jan 2004)

Das Topic sagt eigentlich alles...

ziemlich viele (alle?) klassen bieten eine methode, die den hashcode zurückgibt.

aber was ist der, wie wird dieser erstellt und wozu brauch ich den?

^-^


----------



## jptc.org (7. Jan 2004)

tja der hashcode wird von einigen standardklassen verwendet (z.b. listen). die methode liefert ein unique id des objektes zurück (normalerweise). die methode hashcode ist bereits in java.land.Object definiert und somit hat auch jede klasse diese methode. die eigentliche implementierung ist verschiedenartig und wird meist den subklassen überlassen.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## Nobody (7. Jan 2004)

gebraucht wird dieser zb bei einer hashtabel, da erfolgt die zuordnung im speicherbereich durch diesen hashwert.

du kannst damit auch dinge vergleichen, aber weitere nutzungen bleiben dem user überlassen


----------

